# Historic stamp duty rates



## pablopicasso (22 Oct 2008)

Does anyone know where historic stamp duty rates can be found? I've been looking through the revenue site but the only thing I've found so far is ...

*Rates of stamp duty before 5 December 2007 *
Property value   RateUp to €127,000 Exempt€127,001 - €190,5003%€190,501 - €254,0004%€254,001 - €317,5005%€317,501 - €381,0006%€381,001 - €635,0007.5%Over €635,000 9%

but I know that I paid 3.75% on a purchase in 2003.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## Graham_07 (22 Oct 2008)

What year do you want? I have S/D rates back almost 20 years.


----------



## pablopicasso (22 Oct 2008)

2003 and 2004 if possible? thanks


----------



## Ham Slicer (22 Oct 2008)

[broken link removed]

Go to Duties

Stamp Duty

About a quarter way down the page "Former Rates of Stamp Duty"


----------



## pablopicasso (22 Oct 2008)

Ham Slicer said:


> [broken link removed]
> 
> Go to Duties
> 
> ...


 
perfect - thanks for your help.

don't know how I missed it


----------



## Time (12 Oct 2010)

Under the old rates, was the first €127,000 exempt or was the stamp duty calculated on the full amount?


----------

